# Who's red dogs are talkers



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June talks to me everyday. 
This is her telling me it's dinner time.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

My one year old talks to me also, especially when he wants me to take him to the park. I put my shoes on so what is taking me so long? At dinner time he wah, wah, wahs. He is the greatest talker.


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

TB talks to us all the time.

Chris-


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would call Mr. Ferguson , a grumbler, not so much talk as... demands, and grumbles.
He is particularly vocal when we are in the car on the way to play, he knows where we are going and he gets... very impatient... Row row rowrrr...
If I can't sleep (which is often) get out of my bed and go to my office couch, he will come down and Row-rrr me to get back to bed. These dogs can be so demanding!!! I don't want to say he is a beggar... heaven forbid!!
Here is an old vid... of my precious Foxy doing a little bit of talking... I sure miss that sweet girl :-* :'(

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZWbucMXA3M

These red dogs, are NAGS!!!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Whenever my 2 year old cries... Kaylee starts to cry too  I do have a video I'll have to post eventually haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> I would call Mr. Ferguson , a grumbler, not so much talk as... demands, and grumbles.
> He is particularly vocal when we are in the car on the way to play, he knows where we are going and he gets... very impatient... Row row rowrrr...
> If I can't sleep (which is often) get out of my bed and go to my office couch, he will come down and Row-rrr me to get back to bed. These dogs can be so demanding!!! I don't want to say he is a beggar... heaven forbid!!
> Here is an old vid... of my precious Foxy doing a little bit of talking... I sure miss that sweet girl :-* :'(
> ...


Oh TKN that brought tears. Your Foxy sounded just like Lucy. 
We lost them way to young.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I would have to agree, Miles can be a "chatty Cathy" when he is informing us of something he wants. I take the most joy out of watching him talk back to his mom. *Mom* "Miles, stop it", *Miles* "rhoo rhoooo", *Mom* "No Miles" *Miles* ~Bark~ "RHOO RHOOO." His favorite new thing is telling us he wants a drink from the upstairs bathtub faucet. These guys can be bossy, lol.

Jrod


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is a big talker --- well, she just makes a lot of expressive noise in general. If she wants to do something, and we don't comply, she'll often lay down and give a big snort/ sigh and shake her head in disbelief. Lol. She grumbles and groans and whines a lot, too!
I remember reading an article on V's before we got Ruby and it described them as quiet dogs. Hahaha.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

lilyloo said:


> Ruby is a big talker --- well, she just makes a lot of expressive noise in general. If she wants to do something, and we don't comply, she'll often lay down and give a big snort/ sigh and shake her head in disbelief. Lol. She grumbles and groans and whines a lot, too!
> I remember reading an article on V's before we got Ruby and it described them as quiet dogs. Hahaha.


We must have read the same article. I was blaming my beagles for teaching Kaylee bad habits until I came here haha


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Anida... you think your Beagles teach bad vocal habits... you should "Hear" what my Bloodhound has taught my V. OMG!

I have posted Vid. before, so I won't torment you all with a repeat show, but these two get to Howling, and it is not always Pearl ( the BH) that gets it
started. It is often Fergy... around 2-3 am, the coyotes must come through. I figure it is Coyotes because the dogs just Howl like crazy, but don't go outside (through the dog door). When it is just a critter, like a skunk, opossum, or raccoon...they rip down the stairs and out the dog door in 10 seconds flat, Barking all the way.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash is definitely my talker - if he's hungry or bored or feels like he's not getting enough attention, then he definitely lets me know it...

This video is Cash letting me know that it's time for dinner. 

https://youtu.be/g1Kku2mDTWg


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMGosh!! CC that is so funny... Cash sounds exactly like Fergy, That is just how he talks, all the time... always a grumble, it doesn't matter what he wants, it all comes out Bossy!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Bossy is a good word for it - Cash is very bossy and he talks back all the time. He wants to have the last word (or sigh), little stinker.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Mis is definitely a talker. If I ask her to do something she doesn't want to do, shell stare at me to try and break me down. When that doesn't work, she'll sit or whatever, but not without a big grumpy sigh and grumble. When she needs something I get the whiny grumbles too and they increase in volume if I dare to ignore her. She wants something and she wants it now! She is so funny, I love it. I should take some video but she sounds just like some of what others have posted.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos talks. The first time he did it he was about 10 weeks old. My husband was trying to read bed time books to the kiddos and Amos was getting wild on the bed, so he called for me to come get him and take him downstairs. Amos was all "Roo Roo Rowrr Roo Rowrr" telling me that I was in the wrong and he was suppose to be a part of that bedtime! He let me hear it for the next half hour on the couch. ;D

He still talks alot usually when he wants attention, wants something I have, or is frustrated. Oh and he can get down right huffy, too. I do so love it.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah talks. She likes to tell me when I am off-schedule. It's bedtime. Time for a walk. Where's dinner? That kind of thing.

TKN - Savannah is not a dog's dog. She prefers people and usually doesn't bat an eye when I play dog videos, but her ears both pricked up when she heard her sister, Foxy, from the speakers. I think Savannah has the same pitch and cadence, but she's a bit less verbose.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma grumbles, barks rarely, can sing with my daughter, hums and lets you know when she wants something. Dharma has always had something to say right from day one when we first met her and my husband picked her up. She definitely has a vocabulary for everything!


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Pecan has a few distinct talks that none of my previous dogs have ever had. She does the Marg Simpson grumble when she's impatient (waiting for food, packing up for hunt or hike, waiting to get out of the truck when we arrive somehwere, etc...). She has a noise that can only be described as the Ton-Ton from Empire Strikes back which she does to wake us up if we attempt to sleep in. The last one she does is the toy-in-mouth noises which sounds like someone attempting to talk with a sock stuffed in their mouth.

All of which make my wife and I laugh which only encourages her to do it more. I've said "Margie Simpson" so many times now when she has done the grumble that she now does that one on command.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

These are so funny! I always wished Nico would talk more. He only roo-roo-roos or rrrrrowwrrrs at us occasionally but only if we are *way* out of line (getting home past "curfew", too late with dinner)
But he is a sleep woofer! It's hard to catch on camera, it seems like every time I get the camera out and creep up to him he either stops or opens his eyes!
Here's some sleep talking from the other day: https://youtu.be/bQIaH_oQCGI


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats cute


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma sleep talks too! Lately I have been alone in the house as my husband has been on night shift.
I work at Wendy's so I have brought home dinner for myself. I sit and eat and then Dharma gets her Junior Hamburger plain. She is so impatient and knows that it is on the coffee table. She whines and tries to push it off the table with her nose. I can't eat my dinner in any form of peace. It is like she expects me to bring her home this treat. Mind you this will all probably change when my daughter comes home in September. Right now my husband works 2 weeks of days and 2 weeks of nights so this only happens when I am alone.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is what June sounds like. 
https://youtu.be/L7_AVPlOb8c


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was Lucy. 
https://youtu.be/VeqTcOvcC44


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I like June's little huff when you tell her down. 

When I played Lucy's video, Cash ran over and stared at it then started talking back at her. :-*


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh great...I started playing Lucy's video and my Kaylee is barking and going crazy! :
Kaylee is quite the talker herself. She barks too much, I will grant you that, but when she is talking is sounds completely differently.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Lucy sounds just like a frustrated Amos.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

HeCallsMeBama said:


> Lucy sounds just like a frustrated Amos.


It was quail on the counter. 
Birds, or getting to go to the fields would get that type of reaction from her. The funny thing is if you gave her a dead bird. She would just take it to her crate, or the couch, and just stare at it. She didn't chew on them. She would just be mesmerized, waiting for them to move.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's another one of Cash telling me it's time to eat, but I'm making him work for his food... 

https://youtu.be/0oDsOTHoSbA


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Here is our Kaylee. My son just woke up from a nap grumpy... there is no comforting him, I've tried many a time. Kaylee also goes and sits in the corner with him when he is in timeout and cries with him.

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMJVqJxuz3E [/url]


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Anida said:


> Here is our Kaylee. My son just woke up from a nap grumpy... there is no comforting him, I've tried many a time. Kaylee also goes and sits in the corner with him when he is in timeout and cries with him.
> 
> [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMJVqJxuz3E [/url]


This is heartbreaking and hilarious all at once!!!


----------

